# Family of 6 looking for European TS travel ideas



## 2travelinggoatz (Oct 28, 2018)

Hello, we have an upcoming family reunion mid August 2019 and an 80th birthday celebration as well, so my husband and I are trying to plan a TS vacation week in Europe in a 2-3 bedroom unit [we don't own yet].  Traveling with my husband, 80-yr old mom, sister, and her two teens. So we are 6 ppl.  Any suggestions?  

I thought *HGVC at Villamoura* in Portugal, but room max seems to be 5.  Thought *Martiott Palma de Mallorca* but haven't looked yet.  Thought Scotland as well, but Craigendarroch is full.  Help?  

Anyone out there have ideas?  We must stay in Europe.  We will be buying TS closer to end of the year, but getting worried about booking something so looking now.  Home, btw, for husband and I is USA.  Family resides in The Netherlands, however.  Thank you kindly for ANY suggestions.  

Ps....must, must have a great [hoping big] pool!


----------



## GT75 (Oct 28, 2018)

What about rental?     I know that you can rent the Craigendarrock Lodge units (https://rentals.higvc.co.uk/).


----------



## vikingsholm (Oct 28, 2018)

Marriott timeshare outside of Paris, or the ones they have in Spain.


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 28, 2018)

I've stayed at the 2BR at Alpenland St Johann im Pongau.  Its in Austria, its a gold resort although not at the same level of a Marriott but its nice.  Its very authentic so you will not feel like you are in just another corporate hotel.  The area is fairly small and not a lot to do.  But it will absolutely feel like you are in Austria and a foreign country but still safe and very scenic.  You will need a car.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 28, 2018)

Just a few words about time sharing in Europe. For the most part, TSs in Europe are not up to the standards of resorts in the US. Many are converted apartment bldgs. Some, like those mentioned are purpose built, but those are the exception.

And two, in Europe, most TSs are out in the countryside, not in the cities where most Americans want to visit Europe. In Europe, people live and work in the cities. That is NOT where they want to vacation.

For your reunion, and family gathering, I would suggest renting through AirBnB or VRBO.com. You are more likely to have a satisfactory experience, and save the money you have been considering using for a TS.

Jim


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 28, 2018)

For the United Kingdom and Ireland go on line and look up self-catering cottages. We have used these both for Ireland and Scotland.

Or Tourist Authority Lodging for the Country you want to visit


----------



## 2travelinggoatz (Oct 28, 2018)

GT75 said:


> What about rental?     I know that you can rent the Craigendarrock Lodge units (https://rentals.higvc.co.uk/).



Yes, indeed for this trip looking into rentals, but John at this property just informed me that he has no availability for 11 Aug for a week.  Thanks for suggestion...


----------



## 2travelinggoatz (Oct 28, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> Just a few words about time sharing in Europe. For the most part, TSs in Europe are not up to the standards of resorts in the US. Many are converted apartment bldgs. Some, like those mentioned are purpose built, but those are the exception.
> 
> And two, in Europe, most TSs are out in the countryside, not in the cities where most Americans want to visit Europe. In Europe, people live and work in the cities. That is NOT where they want to vacation.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing Jim.  Interesting insight and probably 100% correct.  I forgot about VRBO et al for this particular trip.  Will definitely look into it.  Again thank you!!!!!


----------



## cgeidl (Oct 28, 2018)

You have lots of time on your side but the busiest season. Decide where you want to go for the big event. The place you stay at might not be as important as where everyone would like to go.I would probably use VRBO also.


----------



## elaine (Nov 2, 2018)

From my experience, HGVC Craig is a relatively easy RCI trade with an ongoing search (at least for July). However, we really love the Marriott Ile de France outside of Paris. So much to do and the villas are lovely. you'll likely need to pay or do a private rental/trade with a M owner. here are my info posts from prior trips:

We love this resort--one of our all-time favorite. We have stayed 2X. You can request a handicap unit which has 2nd BR on main level, so no stairs.  There are many photos and review on tripadvisor. It is absolutely adorable with great pools, facilities. My teens were thrilled to be going back. We only go to Disney 1 day, as there is so much to do. We rented a car in July, but have also done a strictly public transport trip. It's a great base to explore France. We went to 12th century Provins with my 70 yr old Mom (also easy day trip via bus from Chessy station), the great  WWI museum in Meaux (via car), Fountainebleu Palace (via car) and 1-2 days into Paris via train.
There is a small, but fully stocked grocier at Bailey Romainvillers, a very small town near the M (10 minute, very nice walk) and also a fruit stand, a butcher, and lovely patisserie. We walked or took the car several times to this village marketplace and then cooked our "French" dinners. M also has a small store onsite, with basic necessities for your 1st night. M rents bikes, which I didn't get a chance to do.We ask for a unit at the front backing to the Giverny gardens. The very nice, very safe local bus (which will mainly Disney tourists in Aug.) picks up right at the M for DLP or Val d'Europe (upscale shopping mall that our teen loved ), so you might not need a car for the entire week. M also has a shuttle, 4 euros RT to DLP train station. An all day Moblis pass for our zone was 15 euros, which was also good on all buses, metro in Paris for the day. Train leave every 30 minutes into Paris and take about 40 minutes.  Elaine


----------



## 2travelinggoatz (Nov 3, 2018)

elaine said:


> From my experience, HGVC Craig is a relatively easy RCI trade with an ongoing search (at least for July). However, we really love the Marriott Ile de France outside of Paris. So much to do and the villas are lovely. you'll likely need to pay or do a private rental/trade with a M owner. here are my info posts from prior trips:
> 
> We love this resort--one of our all-time favorite. We have stayed 2X. You can request a handicap unit which has 2nd BR on main level, so no stairs.  There are many photos and review on tripadvisor. It is absolutely adorable with great pools, facilities. My teens were thrilled to be going back. We only go to Disney 1 day, as there is so much to do. We rented a car in July, but have also done a strictly public transport trip. It's a great base to explore France. We went to 12th century Provins with my 70 yr old Mom (also easy day trip via bus from Chessy station), the great  WWI museum in Meaux (via car), Fountainebleu Palace (via car) and 1-2 days into Paris via train.
> 
> There is a small, but fully stocked grocier at Bailey Romainvillers, a very small town near the M (10 minute, very nice walk) and also a fruit stand, a butcher, and lovely patisserie. We walked or took the car several times to this village marketplace and then cooked our "French" dinners. M also has a small store onsite, with basic necessities for your 1st night. M rents bikes, which I didn't get a chance to do.We ask for a unit at the front backing to the Giverny gardens. The very nice, very safe local bus (which will mainly Disney tourists in Aug.) picks up right at the M for DLP or Val d'Europe (upscale shopping mall that our teen loved ), so you might not need a car for the entire week. M also has a shuttle, 4 euros RT to DLP train station. An all day Moblis pass for our zone was 15 euros, which was also good on all buses, metro in Paris for the day. Train leave every 30 minutes into Paris and take about 40 minutes.  Elaine




Hello Elaine!!  Thank you so very much for the details on this Marriott property!!  I had seen it and was wondering how it would be; so thank you, thank you for such great information.  The nice thing is that it isn't too far from The Netherlands so easier travel for a group of 6-7 people.  Looks like it would be a fun trip for my older mom (80th birthday celebration) and, especially fun for a 13 and 15-year old, right?  I will try to find a rental on TUG, Redweek (wish me luck) and if not, straight reservation through Marriott, if I can get in. Gulp! I guess these places book up really quickly.

Again, thank you.  I appreciate it. Kind regards...


----------



## northwoodsgal (Nov 3, 2018)

I don't have good advice on what resort to stay at but it's been my experience that any place you stay will be a stickler on the number of people in the room. It's not like the U.S. where it's easy to have 3 people stay when the reservation is for 2 people.  Also, don't assume there's an elevator, even if the unit is several floors up.


----------



## elaine (Nov 3, 2018)

I think that Everyone will love it. Make a refundable reservation as soon as you can via Marriott that you can cancel if you get a rental.
Lovely grounds. My mom enjoyed just sitting on the patio. Inside and outdoor pools are very nice.
I recommend requesting near the giverny gardens as it is close to the entrance and a much shorter walk to the bus stop and village and still close to the main building and pool. Just email a few weeks in advance.
If they like Disney, the 13-15 will want to go at least 1 day. Tickets are much cheaper than wdw. There is also a fun small Disney pedestrian street area with shops and food venue outside the main gates at the chessy station that they could also go to for lunch without an entrance ticket-with an adult or possibly and adult dropping off/picking up, depending on their maturity.  You have to go through security to get into that area and there are lots of Disney workers who all speak English.
Be sure to go to provins. They have a falconry show and medieval dinner but we just took the bus and walked around the old town and to the castle. It’s a nice 1/2 day. The bus ride is very nice through the countryside and never crowded. It’s about 3 euros each way. The train station at chessy is right at the Disney gate. All the buses connect there also including bus from just outside Marriott entrance and bus to provins. Can also get a shuttle from UK service for 20 euros from CDG to chessy.
You can also get cheap tickets 90 days out from chessy to Strasbourg on the TGV which makes the trip in under 2 hrs of you want a day trip without a car. We took it for 9 euros and stopped off en route to Switzerland. Beautiful cathedral and quaint old town area. Very nice.


----------



## 2travelinggoatz (Nov 3, 2018)

northwoodsgal said:


> I don't have good advice on what resort to stay at but it's been my experience that any place you stay will be a stickler on the number of people in the room. It's not like the U.S. where it's easy to have 3 people stay when the reservation is for 2 people.  Also, don't assume there's an elevator, even if the unit is several floors up.



Yes, whenever we have stayed at hotels in Europe always more than one room.  They said even if 2 parents with 2 young children...2 rooms.  A challenge indeed.  Marriott near Disneyland does allow 6-7 in the larger 2-bedrms, townhouses.  Villamoura up to 5.  Also looking into VRBO.  Found some nice houses in Madeira, Portugal and north of Lisbon.  Thanks again for your input.


----------

